# REC-Bread Machine Zucchini Bread(TNT)



## crewsk (Mar 15, 2005)

Nicole, here's the zucchini bread recipe I told you aboud. Sorry It took me so long to get it posted! My bread machine makes a 1 1/2lb loaf. If there is anything that dosen't make sense, please let me know & I'll try to explain it! 

2C. zucchini, shredded
1/2C. oil
2 eggs, room temp
2tsp. vanilla
2C. all purpose flour
1C. sugar
3/4tsp. baking soda
1/2tsp. cinnamon
1/4tsp. baking powder
1/2C. walnuts, chopped(I use pecans)

Place zucchini, oil, eggs, & vanilla in bottom of bread pan. In order listed, place dry ingredients on top of liquid ingredients in bread pan. After loading pan in the machine, select the Quick Bread cycle.

During inital mixing of batter, dry ingredients may collect in corners of the pan. It may be nessacary to help machine mix by using a rubber spatula along corners to avoid flour clumps.

When the cycle is complete, test bread for doneness with toothpick or cake tester. Remove the toothpick, if bread is done, it will come out clean. If not done, set machine to Bake setting & continue to bake additional time as needed. Check bread after 10 minute intervals. Depending on the size of quick bread & moistness of batter an additional 10-30 minutes may be necessary.

When baking is complete, remove pan from machine & allow bread to remain in pan for 10 minutes to "set". Quick breads are more fragile than yeast breads. They must set in the pan before unmolding to allow the steam to subside & the interior of the loaf to become more firm.

Remove the bread from pan & cool on a wire rack completely before slicing.


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 15, 2005)

This looks great, crewsk.  I have a very similar recipe and often add some mini chocolate chips in too, or in place of the nuts.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks PA! I'll have to try that because most of the time I leave the nuts out all together. The kids & I aren't crazy about nut baked in stuff. It's wierd because all 3 of us love nuts.


----------



## Marishka_20 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Thank You*

I tried this recipe and loved it! My family also thinks it great, they ate the whole thing in a couple of days. I guess I will have to make a couple loafs next time. I love bread in general, but especially Zucchini Bread; it's my favorite. It came out so delicious I just had to say thank you. 
THANK YOU.


----------



## biggirl (Oct 4, 2006)

*hope its ok*

I dont have  quick bread setting  i only have a  ( batter bread) setting  i use it for my bananna bread so i will try it with this and will let you know how it goes but if you have any tips . i have a breadman. thanks


----------

